# EYE TEST



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Took Kodi and Shelby for their annual eye test yesterday. One of the local dog clubs had a clinic. The eye test was only $25 per dog, compared with the $110 each at the eye specialist. Anyway, they passed with flying colors, but...
The doctor said they both had mucous in their eyes, because they don't produce enough tears. He said a simple remedy is a product called Blink that you can get at the pharmacy. Before I do anything, I am going to check with my vet. Has anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

irnfit said:


> Took Kodi and Shelby for their annual eye test yesterday. One of the local dog clubs had a clinic. The eye test was only $25 per dog, compared with the $110 each at the eye specialist. Anyway, they passed with flying colors, but...
> The doctor said they both had mucous in their eyes, because they don't produce enough tears. He said a simple remedy is a product called Blink that you can get at the pharmacy. Before I do anything, I am going to check with my vet. Has anyone else ever had this problem?


Let me know how it goes, Sophie gets this too; however she does tear up because she has tears staining all the time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Seems odd that they both have the same problem? Did they feel it was just some little thing for now, or did they say it would be an ongoing problem?

Chinese Cresteds can have KCS or dry eye and they need drops or medications or it can become more serious but I have never heard of a Hav with a problem like that. Chingy, my older Crestie has reduced tear production and gets cyclosporin in a gel in her eyes each day.

I never heard of Blink. Let us know how it works for them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll keep you posted. I had never heard of this before and just thought I could get some feedback from you all. Thanks.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

my mom's sheltie also has the "dry eye" syndrome, which actually in a sheltie is unfortunately too common and can do permanent damage. my mom in law's specialist told her puppy, a cavalier was getting gunky eyes due to not producing enough "tears" so he gave her the equivalent of "visene" for her dog. i don't know what to think.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash had dry as a puppy until he was about a year and a half... I took him to the vet because he had green gunk all the time. after treating several times with antibiotic she tested his tear production and said to use "Genteal lubricant eye gel"- A human otc product. we used it for about 6 months once or twice a day and he has not had a problem since. I don't know if this was the same thing the eye specialist was talking about for Kodi and Shelby. 

I would love to find an eye clinic locally! how did you find out about that Michele?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Our shih-tzu has the same problem. Our vet just had us get regular visine for dry eyes for humans and said it is the same thing as the stuff for dogs, only cheaper 

A lot of larger dog shows will have eye clinics, however Im not sure if there is a way to find them without looking through show premiums....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, I found out about the eye testing from Allison (GNYHC). She emailed me about it. It was an eye, heart, micro chip clinic held by the LI Golden Retriever Club. It was about a 40 min drive from my house. I sent in my application and a check and they emailed me back with the time of my appt. I was home by 11:15 am and my appt was for 10:15. You can check with CERF website for any clinics that might be coming up in your area.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Great idea for looking up local clinics. The only place that does eye appointments is so far away from us!

I have this eye problem. (I don't know if Nala does...) I am using lots of drops-it's not good! And trying to eat lots of fish oils, good fats etc

Annie


----------

